# Traditions NitroFire



## TJay (Jan 20, 2020)

Has anyone seen this yet?  Sounds like Traditions has partnered with Federal to develop a ML where the powder is enclosed in something like a shotshell and loaded from the breech while the projectile is still loaded from the bore.  Looks like it's designed to utilize a sabot/bullet combo which would make it a no-go in CO and a few other states.  Interesting though..


https://www.americanrifleman.org/ar...k-traditions-firearms-nitrofire-muzzleloader/


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jan 20, 2020)

That setup is likely going to have trouble in many states, not just CO.
They may have gotten approval from the ATF, but state laws are different.
Its also extremely expensive, which will turn many away.  10 rounds @$30????


----------



## TJay (Jan 20, 2020)

Makes "sighting in" kind of pricey proposition doesn't it?


----------



## leesmith (Jan 20, 2020)

What kinda range capabilities with this set up


----------



## leesmith (Jan 22, 2020)

What makes it illegal


----------



## TJay (Jan 23, 2020)

leesmith said:


> What makes it illegal


Not necessarily "illegal" everywhere, but it looks like the whole system is set up to shoot a bullet with a sabot which is illegal in several western states.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jan 23, 2020)

leesmith said:


> What makes it illegal


Many states require that components be loaded through the muzzle.  This in a sense is a breech loader, with the bullet only loaded down the muzzle.
It also requires a 4473 form.


----------



## bulletbob (Jan 23, 2020)

I've got a Traditions and it shoots pretty good.I still haven't figured out why scopes are allowed on what is supposed to be a primitive weapon.


----------



## flconch53 (Jan 25, 2020)

bulletbob said:


> I've got a Traditions and it shoots pretty good.I still haven't figured out why scopes are allowed on what is supposed to be a primitive weapon.


For ethical reasons. I still shoot alot but I can't see the sights well enough to be comfortable in making a clean kill.


----------



## flconch53 (Jan 25, 2020)

Oh and by the way scopes on muzzleloader predates the Civil War


----------



## lampern (Jan 25, 2020)

Scopes and red dot sights aren't "primitive" 

That said they help people see


----------



## Mattval (Jan 25, 2020)

I saw this.  It is really interesting.


----------



## greg j (Jan 27, 2020)

I guess i am just an old fuddy duddy cause i sure don't see anything appealing about it.  If your going to use something like that  then why not just use a center fire rifle.


----------



## BuckskinBP (Feb 2, 2020)

Lift up the toilet seat and dunk it in. That's where you'll find them after this year when sales tank.


----------



## tgc (Feb 3, 2020)

Remember the Cva “electronic 
Ignition “?  Must not have made a big splash.


----------



## Tunaman (Feb 10, 2020)

My eyes are primitive but they don’t focus good on steel sights...


----------

